# Ben E. King



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

One of my favourite singers of all time. His songs with the Drifters were unforgettable!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think we need a whole sub-forum for 1950s popular music .


----------

